#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Нет ли проблем на работе?

## Aufschnaiter

Вопрос к буддистам не употребляющим алкоголь: нет ли проблем на работе в связи с этим? Если есть, как решаете?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

я говорю, что нельзя , пью лекарство которое несовместимо. А чаще просто быстро наливаю чего нить в стакан типа сока, стакан полный - никто не докопается  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

говорю - Коран  :Smilie: 
все многозначительно косятся с пониманием  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

А я говорю что я не пью и страшно ругаюсь полтора часа , если настаивают )
Читаю лекцию на тему вреда алкоголя , потом читаю лекцию о культуре быта и поведения за столом, потому что по правилам хорошего тона предлагать алкогль дважды , если человек отказался - крайне неприлично, так же неприлично выяснять причину отказа, потом читаю лекцию о том что мы все умрем и что никто нихрена об этом не думает, потом привожу примеры что если бы я их детям предлагала выпить яду настойчиво то как бы они на меня посмотрели, потом рассказываю о том как я напьюсь и задавлю их беременных жен едучи на машине, матерей, детей и отцов и любимых собачек и они сами будут в этом виноваты, потом обижаюсь за то, что все меня хотят отравить и что все меня ненавидят, потом СТРАШНО обижаюсь за то, что никто не уважает моего пространства и моих принципов, а потом от меня все остают и больше не предлагают )))
Хотя обычно отстают раньше, но что бы закрепить эффект я не разрешаю раньше отставать, пока полностью не выговорюсь. А потом говорю что они сами виноваты в том, что я уже полтора часа порчу всем настроение . Ужас.

----------


## куру хунг

> А я говорю что я не пью и страшно ругаюсь полтора часа , если настаивают )
> Читаю лекцию на тему вреда алкоголя , потом читаю лекцию о культуре быта и поведения за столом, потому что по правилам хорошего тона предлагать алкогль дважды , если человек отказался - крайне неприлично, так же неприлично выяснять причину отказа, потом читаю лекцию о том что мы все умрем и что никто нихрена об этом не думает, потом привожу примеры что если бы я их детям предлагала выпить яду настойчиво то как бы они на меня посмотрели, потом рассказываю о том как я напьюсь и задавлю их беременных жен едучи на машине, матерей, детей и отцов и любимых собачек и они сами будут в этом виноваты, потом обижаюсь за то, что все меня хотят отравить и что все меня ненавидят, потом СТРАШНО обижаюсь за то, что никто не уважает моего пространства и моих принципов, а потом от меня все остают и больше не предлагают )))
> Хотя обычно отстают раньше, но что бы закрепить эффект я не разрешаю раньше отставать, пока полностью не выговорюсь. А потом говорю что они сами виноваты в том, что я уже полтора часа порчу всем настроение . Ужас.


 Улла, надо быть очень хорошим работником что бы после этого с работы не выгнали.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 Я в восторге.

----------


## PampKin Head

Никому ничего не объясняю, просто не пью.

 И заметил вот что: это два мира... Если жить с пьющими в одном измерении, самому употреблять, то не замечаешь этого. Алкоголь обуславливает, делает в чем то подобными. Вибрации, что ли, какие то у пьющих.

+ забавный эффект: если находишься в компании людей, которые сели пить - прет иногда так же, как если бы пил с ними...

Алкоголь - это магия изменения восприятия. Вуду россиян.

Кста... Кто еще не отказался, переходите на текилу.  :Wink:  Правильный продукт.

P.S. Достойно Чога Ринпоче отобрал на Ганапудже бутылку водки недавно...
))))

----------


## ullu

куру хунг, ))))))))))))))
а они просто знают, что стоит меня уволить я сразу же в лес сбегу, а им потом будут звонить мои росдтвенники каждый день и спрашивать нет ли от меня известий и рассказывать как они готовят высадку ФБР в тайгу для поисков)

----------


## PampKin Head

+ в последнее время соверщенно ничего не хочется делать на работе. такое ощущение, что попал в какие то крысиные гонки с безмолвным вопросом в глазах: что я здесь делаю? кто эти люди?

Хы! И самый прикол в том, что *сменой работы это не лечится!*

----------


## ullu

Pampkin, вибрации это точно.
У меня даже похмелье бывает , если народ вокруг много пьет. 
А от людей курящих траву меня просто начинает трясти, хотя при мен никто не курит, потому что я тогда вообще завожусь на целый вечер как радиоприемник.

----------


## PampKin Head

Трава\гашиш - субстанция самаи Шивы.  :Wink:  Там по другому. Но такой тупняк, такой тупняк.

----------


## Marge

Pampkin, Ullu, а как же насчет объединяться?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

Marge, будет и на нашей улице праздник.

----------


## Буда Будаев

Конечно, я против алкоголя. Но ругать этих людей за глаза не стоит. Сами не пейте и все! А я иногда выпиваю для бесед, главное не потерять во время пития контроль. Бывает, что теряю, но это мои проблемы. Выпивая, кажется, что лучше познается мир, на практике. Не отталкивая пьющих людей, а понимая их начинаешь им сострадать. Иногда бывают тяжелые случаи -  хороший парень, а как выпьет иным становится. С хорошо знакомыми выпивохами во время совместных возлияний стараюсь сделать так, чтобы они призадумались над тем, что они делают, не навязываясь. Помогает иногда. Что поделать, если алкоголь вошел в эту жизнь. Если эта страна пьющая. Чтобы понять себя - нужно понять других...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Pampkin, Ullu, а как же насчет объединяться?



С кем\чем?  :Smilie:  

В следующих жизнях, пожалуй.

----------


## Marge

> С кем\чем?


Ну-у...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  надо подумать  :Smilie:  

Вообще-то я к тому, что если практика объединяется с жизнью, дистанция с окружающими (дома, на работе и на улице) уменьшается, а не растет...

----------


## PampKin Head

Я не скажу, что есть глобальная дистанция, но в чем может быть сближение? На почве игры в бридж\моддинга авто? Или на почве карьерного роста?

----------


## Tsewang Donden

хехе, сближение *кого*? :-)

а работать, действительно, после всяких ретритов невозможно. проверено.

----------


## Alex

> Вообще-то я к тому, что если практика объединяется с жизнью


Вообще-то для того, чтобы объединять практику с жизнью, сначала необходима эта самая практика и изрядный навык в ней, как количественный, так и качественный. Иначе получится объединение жизни с нашими представлениями о практике. Легко, приятно и ни к чему особо не обязывает (никого не имею в виду лично).

----------


## ullu

> Ну-у...  надо подумать  
> 
> Вообще-то я к тому, что если практика объединяется с жизнью, дистанция с окружающими (дома, на работе и на улице) уменьшается, а не растет...


но это же не значит, что вы начинаете себя вести так же , как остальные люди.
Да это и не возможно, людей то миллиарды, все равно невозможно вести себя как все, нужно что бы меня было тоже миллиарды тогда  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Когда наливают на работе - не отказываюсь. Прошу только немного и некрепкого, типа работы много. 
Проблемы из этого не делаю.




> Вообще-то для того, чтобы объединять практику с жизнью, сначала необходима эта самая практика и изрядный навык в ней, как количественный, так и качественный.


Я не представляю как практику сначала отделить от жизни, напрактиковаться, а потом снова объединить. 
Что такое практика отдельная от жизни? Мы ж не мервые практикуем.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не представляю как практику сначала отделить от жизни, напрактиковаться, а потом снова объединить. 
> Что такое практика отдельная от жизни? Мы ж не мервые практикуем.


Когда формальная практика - как работа. Часов по 8-12 в день.  С отпуском раз в год. )

----------


## Neroli

> Когда формальная практика - как работа. Часов по 8-12 в день. С отпуском раз в год. )


Устроится что ли на такую. Пампкин, куда резюме слать?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Устроится что ли на такую. Пампкин, куда резюме слать?


Самой себе и зашлите. 

Решаете вопросы, обеспечиваете минимальный доход. И алга.

Ничего такого необычного в этом нет. Тибетцы так и делали всегда.

----------


## Neroli

Пока у меня есть проблемы на работе, нужно ли мне искать другую? Может быть моя практика - научится расслаблятся там где я нахожусь , а не там где мне хочется быть?

Будда поди из дворца ушел не потому что ему там плохо было.  :Wink: 

зы: тибетцам - тибетцево

----------


## ullu

> Я не представляю как практику сначала отделить от жизни, напрактиковаться, а потом снова объединить. 
> Что такое практика отдельная от жизни? Мы ж не мервые практикуем.


Получить результат формальной практики , т. е в благоприятных условиях где никто не отвлекает и не мешает, где не слишком жарко и не слишком холодно, спокойно и безопасно, сидя в удобном положении с прямой спиной, в покое и тишине, подготовленных очистительными дыханиями, может и янтрой, а может и вторичными практиками ещё перед основной, создавших себе опору для практики принятием Прибежища и зарожением Бодхичитты, приведя свой ум в наиболее благоприятное для созерцания состояние при помощи дейсвтий, указанных в тексте практики, используя помощь визуализаций, мудр и мантр и так далее...получить конкретный результат.
( Я чего-то не думаю что у кого-то есть возможность все это проделывать на работе или в метро, то есть в "жизни".)
А потом научиться получать тот же самый результат в течении всего дня, уже в самых разнообразных условиях, а не только в благоприятных.
А до тех пор постараться не вляпываться в такие обстоятельства, с которыми не умеешь работать совершенно и после вляпывания в которые даже во время формальной практики уже вообще ничего не получается.

----------


## Marge

Ullu, Pampkin, вы говорите о внешнем сближении, и в этом смысла нет, согласна (особенно если сближаться "на глубину стакана"  :Big Grin:  ... это я в тему  :Smilie: 
Когда обнаруживаешь собственную обусловленность, видишь ее же и в других, и это уже не вызывает отторжения, чувства "крысиных гонок", "задумчивости, посреди всеобщего темпа труда" и т.п., равно, как и желания кого-то воспитать в нужном духе... только сочувствие.

----------


## Neroli

> ( Я чего-то не думаю что у кого-то есть возможность все это проделывать на работе или в метро, то есть в "жизни".)


А там другая разновидность практики. Терпимость, смирение и всё такое.
При должном усердии всё это способно привести "ум в наиболее благоприятное для созерцания состояние". Почему нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

Граждане! Не стоит сразу рваться на ринг биться с Кличко (он вас просто нокаутирует первым ударом)! Стоит посветить определенное время тренировкам!

----------


## Skyku

> Никому ничего не объясняю, просто не пью.
> 
> И заметил вот что: это два мира... Если жить с пьющими в одном измерении, самому употреблять, то не замечаешь этого.


В студенчестве глушил пиво... не, так. Нередко просто ужинал пивом.

А на днях в поезде, на нижней полке мужик пиво открыл, такая вонь пошла... Причем пиво то нормальное, просто отвык я.

Вино же попиваю. Бывает и классику, три дринка(30-50 гр) водки  :Smilie: 




> Что поделать, если алкоголь вошел в эту жизнь.


В эту жизнь много чего вошло.

----------


## Андрей Кхан

А что же делать, когда основная работа происходит дома? С кем не пить?  :Smilie:  Сидишь дома, работаешь, и, главное, некому предложить выпить и некому отказать. Что посоветуете?  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А там другая разновидность практики. Терпимость, смирение и всё такое.
> При должном усердии всё это способно привести "ум в наиболее благоприятное для созерцания состояние". Почему нет?


Хм.
ы......мне сложно понять зачем устраивать себе трудности....
то есть у меня так голова не умеет работать. Я наверное имбицил  :Frown: 
Я не понимаю зачем открывать консервную банку деревянной палочкой, если для этого есть нож.

----------


## Neroli

Что есть "нож"?
Вот ты пишешь:



> ...в благоприятных условиях где никто не отвлекает и не мешает, где не слишком жарко и не слишком холодно, спокойно и безопасно, сидя в удобном положении с прямой спиной, в покое и тишине...


У тебя есть такие условия? Тебе везет.  :Smilie: 
У меня вот нет, потому что я либо сплю, либо работаю. И еще много всякого после работы. 
И если нету условий для формальной практики (в том маштабе в котором хотелось бы), консервную банку я не брошу, всё равно буду её ковырять  любыми подручными средствами. Да хоть зубами грызть!


Препятствие тоже может быть Путём!

----------


## ullu

> У тебя есть такие условия? Тебе везет. 
> У меня вот нет, потому что я либо сплю, либо работаю. И еще много всякого после работы.


Ну так если нет то о чем тогда говорить то?
Если нет используешь что есть.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну так если нет то о чем тогда говорить то?


Так большинство считает, что это невозможно.  :Frown: 




> Вообще-то для того, чтобы объединять практику с жизнью, сначала необходима эта самая практика и изрядный навык в ней, как количественный, так и качественный.





> Я чего-то не думаю что у кого-то есть возможность все это проделывать на работе или в метро, то есть в "жизни".

----------


## ullu

Ну ладно, я согласна, что бы объединять практику с жизнью не надо что бы была практика и не надо навыка в практике.

----------


## PampKin Head

Нероли, в твойей ситуации есть несколько плюсов:
- ты можешь делать все, что можно в этой ситуации;
- в этой жести можно стать актуальным практиком Дхармы.

Человек, который разобрался с делами и решил посветить много времени формальной практике, сталкивается с одной проблемой: обычно он не является состоявшимся практиком. И поэтому он тратит время на то, чтобы разобраться со своими заморочками, привязанностями, которые никуда не делись в благоприятной обстановке (они следуют за тобой в ретриты вместе с твоим умом). А ты можешь решить эти проблемы сейчас. И потом, когда твоя ситуация с жестью изменится, ты не будешь понапрасну тратить время...

Как замечательно! Делай то, что должно, и будь, что будет.

----------


## Alex

Оль, я не имею в виду, что нужно как-то "отделить" практику от жизни, дескать, вот я двадцать минут (или час, или три часа) сижу на подушке - это практика, а вот я упаковку на работе ваяю или с дитем гуляю - это не практика.
Конечно, все должно являться практикой и вся жизнь должна бы проходить в осознанности. Но есть и другая крайность, которой многие страдают - вот, мол, неча разделять на сакральное и профанное, не надо никаких формальных практик, я вообще такой весь из себя понимающий махасиддха и просто всегда пребываю в присутствии (или в чем там еще). Это я и назвал "фантазиями на тему практики".
Для того, чтобы эффективно использовать те или иные качества ума, нужно их для начала развить, хотя бы минимально. Вот мы же зарядку делаем, верно - а это формальная практика работы с телом. Или тот же алкоголь - можно себя обманывать, говоря, что "я пью и пребываю в присутствии", а можно отказаться от выпивки и при совсем небольшой степени внимательности вдруг радостно обнаружить в своем уме возросшую ясность.
Кстати, замечено (и на своем собственном опыте, и по рассказам других), что, когда всерьез берешься за практику, внешние обстоятельства как-то сами начинают разруливаться.
Ну а тантру практиковать вообще *невозможно* без периодических ретритов (заметь, я говорю *"без",* но не *"вне"*).
А вообще Пампкин и Уллу все уже сказали, ИМХО.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, старый друг-буддист Серега напомнил:




> Однажды ученик пришел к своему гуру и сказал: "Учитель, как мне достичь просветления?" Старый мудрый гуру в ответ на это отправил ученика на берег реки Ганг и велел ему встать на колени в воде так, чтобы его голова была над водой. Потом учитель положил руку на шею ученика и погрузил его голову в воду. Через полторы минуты ученик стал задыхаться, он пытался вырваться, но рука гуру казалась стальной, и ученик никак не мог освободиться. Через две минуты, когда ученику стало казаться, что его легкие сейчас разорвутся, гуру отпустил его. Ученик поднял голову над водой и жадно вдохнул свежий воздух. Гуру улыбался.
> 
> - Скажи мне, мягко произнес он, чего тебе сейчас хотелось больше всего?
> 
> - Дышать, ответил ученик, который все еще не мог отдышаться.
> 
> - Вот, продолжал гуру, когда твое желание получить просветление будет таким же сильным, тогда ты и получишь его.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А от людей курящих траву меня просто начинает трясти, хотя при мен никто не курит, потому что я тогда вообще завожусь на целый вечер как радиоприемник.


Бедная, бедная ullu  :Big Grin:  

Страшно за тебя

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Кстати, мож я не понимаю чего, но выпить децл для проформы - что в этом "эдакого"? Нешто сознание прям изменится, енергии скривятся? Слабо верится, особливо глядя на Пампкина  :Smilie: 

Я лично так и поступаю, и меня эта алкогольная тема вообще никак не трогает.

----------


## ullu

> Кстати, мож я не понимаю чего, но выпить децл для проформы - что в этом "эдакого"? Нешто сознание прям изменится, енергии скривятся? Слабо верится, особливо глядя на Пампкина 
> 
> Я лично так и поступаю, и меня эта алкогольная тема вообще никак не трогает.


да какая разница пить для проформы или лекции читать, все одно и в одном случае и вдругом это идет не от уважения к чужим заморочкам, а что б отстали.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> да какая разница пить для проформы или лекции читать, все одно и в одном случае и вдругом это идет не от уважения к чужим заморочкам, а что б отстали.



Как раз таки из уважения к чужим заморочкам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как раз таки из уважения к чужим заморочкам.


В этих вопросах мне чужие заморочки абсолютно индеферентны.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> В этих вопросах мне чужие заморочки абсолютно индеферентны.


Человек - существо социальное

----------


## Tsewang Donden

социум - существо бесчеловечное

----------


## PampKin Head

> Человек - существо социальное


Не вопрос. Они могут присоединиться к моему социуму.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Это очень вряд ли  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Мне кажется, лучше всего ссылаться на здоровье.
Тем более, что к 30 годам это даже не будет враньем.  :Smilie: 
У кого как, но с моими клиентами вариант "чуть чуть для проформы" - не проходит. Только начни....
Уллу, а можно краткий конспект лекции о вреде нетабачного курения?
Все, слышанное доселе, было крайне неубедительно, а инфа полезная.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это очень вряд ли


В таком случае им от нашего социума пламенный привет. )

----------


## Neroli

> Ну ладно, я согласна, что бы объединять практику с жизнью не надо что бы была практика и не надо навыка в практике.


Тань, ты чё обиделась? 8-I

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Почитал все высказанные мнения. Спасибо. Кое что возьму на вооружение. А вообще вопрос был задан мной неспроста. Россия - страна с очень древней культурной (или "культурной") традицией употреления спиртного. Так сложилось на Руси, что любое событие (рождение ребенка, свадьба, похороны, новоселье, повышение по работе, премия, покупка дорогой вещи итд. )сопровождается у нас обязательным возлиянием Бахусу. На работе подобные возлияния становятся едва ли не основным средством неформального общения в коллективе, средством корпоративного единения, так сказать. Таким образом, человек, отказывающийся употреблять с другими членами коллектива спиртные напитки, очень рискует остаться в изоляции и вызвать к себе подозрение как со стороны руководства, так и своих коллег. В конечном итоге это может вылиться в затягивании вопроса о повышении, депримеальных мерах и другших неблагоприятных последствиях. И вот здесь важно иметь какую то свою стратегию, позволяющую не переламывать себя в отношении своих принципов и убеждений и с другой стороны сохранить нормальные отношения с коллегами. Лично у меня таковой стратегии не имелось, но почитав ваши сообщения, думаю что кое что попробую применить в повседневной жизни. Спасибо!

----------


## PampKin Head

Забавно, но то, что мне хочется от работы, в подобных коллективах не реализуемо. Посему словами В. В. Маяковского:




> Товарищ! Нервы зажми в узду!
> Придя на работу - не ахай!
> Выполнил план - посылай всех в ....,
> Не выполнил - посылай всех на ....


Видно, стоит задуматься о том, чтобы замутить что-то самому и зависить лишь от самого себя.

 :Smilie: 

P.S. В след. выходные организуется корпоративный выезд. На вопрос, поеду ли, ответил: "Не хочу смотреть на  ваши пианые лица. Вычоркивай."

----------


## Aufschnaiter

2 Pampkin Head

"Замутить самому" - опять незадача. Весь русский бизнес, все деловые отношения между партнерами построены на принципе "водка, баня, девочки". Без этого никуда.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2 Pampkin Head
> 
> "Замутить самому" - опять незадача. Весь русский бизнес, все деловые отношения между партнерами построены на принципе "водка, баня, девочки". Без этого никуда.


А не надо мутить что-то мегаприбыльное с тенденцией к созданию мегакорпорации. Бизнес - как средство автономного существования в специфическом социуме.

Может делать бизнес с целью обеспечения бОльшего свободного времени\средств?

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> А не надо мутить что-то мегаприбыльное с тенденцией к созданию мегакорпорации. Бизнес - как средство автономного существования в специфическом социуме.
> 
> Может делать бизнес с целью обеспечения бОльшего свободного времени\средств?


Возможно Вы правы

----------


## ullu

> Тань, ты чё обиделась? 8-I


Я нет. Я согласилась с возражением.

----------


## Neroli

> Я нет. Я согласилась с возражением.


Просто ты как-то из одной кранойсти в другую метнулась, вот мне и показалось.  :Embarrassment:  
Я думаю что и формальная и неформальная практика одинаково важны и возможны.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я думаю что и формальная и неформальная практика одинаково важны и возможны.


А вот тут и возникает ключевой вопрос: сколько нужно формальной практики конкретному индивидууму, чтобы неформальная практика была реальна?

И о чем говорил бхусуку Патрул Ринпоче в КЛШ (невозможность совмещения мирской жизни и практики Дхармы)? Просто мне бы хотелось понять вот этот момент. Если это обусловлено тем, что человек подходит к практике Ати через  Маха\Ану, тогда понятен смысл высказываний. Если нет, то что бы это значило?

----------


## Neroli

Пампкин, может отдельую тему открыть? Потому что мне тож интересно.
И что вообще считать практикой?
Дана-парамита вот - практика? Если да, то формальная или неформальная?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, может отдельую тему открыть? Потому что мне тож интересно.
> И что вообще считать практикой?
> Дана-парамита вот - практика? Если да, то формальная или неформальная?


В разных традициях под практикой понимают разные вещи. Но важно следствие правильной практики: осознанность\внимательность должна увеличиваться; клеши должны уменьшаться в своей интенсивности\проявленности; отречение и сострадание должны возрастать. По этим вторичным следствиям, наверное (имхо), можно отслеживать, в правильном ли направлении мы движемся.

А дана-парамита и шила-парамита как раз и была прописана Буддой Шакьямуни мирянам как способ накопления благих заслуг. 

Урок тибетского социума: те, кто хотят заниматься Дхармой, отправляются заниматься Дхармой. У нас все не так. Мы пытаемся заниматься Дхармой, не меняя ничего вовне. Может это и правильно. Но занятие Дхармой *ведет* к развитию отречения тоже. К тому, что в Сансаре (мире, созданном обусловленным двойственностью восприятием) нет ничего привлекательного. Может быть тогда следует коррекировать свою деятельность в социуме так, чтобы деятельность приводила к тому, чтобы мы могли больше времени быть свободными от обусловленного социумом времяпровождения (работа и прочее).

Понятно, что можно развивать внимание будучи резчиком по камню в ритуальной мастерской.

Заметил, что после выполнения большого объема формальной практики, ты в обычной жизни осознан спонтанно. Эдакий инерционный эффект. Если этой наработки нет, то ты усилием пытаешься быть осознанным. И не получается. Поэтому я, как хитрый человек, выбираю первый способ. Отсюда следует тема про обеспечение определенного времени для формальной практики.

----------


## ullu

> Как раз таки из уважения к чужим заморочкам.


Так из уважения к чужим заморочкам я разделяю их компанию, не корчу рожи, не создаю напряжений , радуюсь жизни и получаю удовольствие от отдыха своими способами и не мешаю другим людям отдыхать и получать удовольствие теми способами, которые для них доступны.
Разьве этого не достаточно?

----------


## Neroli

О!



> сколько нужно формальной практики конкретному индивидууму, чтобы неформальная практика была реальна?


Как определить?




> Но важно следствие правильной практики: осознанность\внимательность должна увеличиваться; клеши должны уменьшаться в своей интенсивности\проявленности; отречение и сострадание должны возрастать. По этим вторичным следствиям, наверное (имхо), можно отслеживать, в правильном ли направлении мы движемся.


Т.е. если нет результата, то мало какой практики формальной или неформальной? 




> Может быть тогда следует коррекировать свою деятельность в социуме так, чтобы деятельность приводила к тому, чтобы мы могли больше времени быть свободными.


Чета мой задний ум мне подсказывает, что оно само так сложится.
Вот и Алекс об этом уже писал:



> Кстати, замечено (и на своем собственном опыте, и по рассказам других), что, когда всерьез берешься за практику, внешние обстоятельства как-то сами начинают разруливаться.

----------


## PampKin Head

> О!
> 
> Как определить?


По началу чем больше, тем лучше. Но с учетом того, что формальная практика подобна марафонским забегам. Не стоит бежать сразу на 42 км. Стоит наращивать естественным образом.





> Т.е. если нет результата, то мало какой практики формальной или неформальной?


ИМХО, формальной.





> Чета мой задний ум мне подсказывает, что оно само так сложится.
> Вот и Алекс об этом уже писал:


Да. Но стоит заметить, что некоторых улучшений мы достигаем, создавая определенное намерение.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, а можно краткий конспект лекции о вреде нетабачного курения?
> Все, слышанное доселе, было крайне неубедительно, а инфа полезная.


Вот это вряд ли. Мне для этого вдохновение нужно :Smilie:  . Да и зависят аргументы от конкретного человека сильно. Каждый же своим способом потребление оправдывает.

----------


## ullu

> Просто ты как-то из одной кранойсти в другую метнулась, вот мне и показалось.  
> Я думаю что и формальная и неформальная практика одинаково важны и возможны.


Оль, да я просто за то, что бы у чеовека было что-то конкретное в руках.
То, что он сможет с уверенностью применить в бардо, например.
Вот если я сейчас умру, то я знаю точно, что у меня нет конкретного знания которое я смогу применить во время умирания и после. Я знаю что делать, но я так же знаю, что того, как я умею это делать будет мне не достаточно что бы разрулиться самой .

----------


## Neroli

> Оль, да я просто за то, что бы у чеовека было что-то конкретное в руках.
> То, что он сможет с уверенностью применить в бардо, например.
> Вот если я сейчас умру, то я знаю точно, что у меня нет конкретного знания которое я смогу применить во время умирания и после. Я знаю что делать, но я так же знаю, что того, как я умею это делать будет мне не достаточно что бы разрулиться самой .


Ты конечно права, но не могу не спросить:
а заслуги от практики дана-парамиты, шила-парамиты это что-то конкретное в руках человека или нет?

----------


## Neroli

> ИМХО, формальной.


Пампкин, чтобы не запутаться, что мы считаем практикой формальной, а что неформальной?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, чтобы не запутаться, что мы считаем практикой формальной, а что неформальной?


Гуру-йогу\Йогу Йидама\Шаматху\Випашьяну и т.д. Одним словом, все, что развивает способность ума к созерцанию. Выполненная в отведенное лишь для этого время. Вот то, что называем формальной практикой.

Дана парамита служит развитию созерцательной способности ума косвенно. Шила-парамита делает жизнь простой и тоже является лишь условием для развития оной способности.


Неформальная - практика, которую мы осуществляем между тунами\сессиями.

----------


## ullu

> Ты конечно права, но не могу не спросить:
> а заслуги от практики дана-парамиты, шила-парамиты это что-то конкретное в руках человека или нет?


Ну для меня лично, но это мое свосем уж личное мнение применимое разьве что ко мне, не конкретное. Я же их не могу в руках подержать и не знаю как я их могу применить?

----------


## Neroli

> Ну для меня лично, но это мое свосем уж личное мнение применимое разьве что ко мне, не конкретное. Я же их не могу в руках подержать и не знаю как я их могу применить?


Я думаю, что определенное состоние ума должно складываться в процессе подобных практик (парамиты там и всё такое). А вроде как во время смерти как раз состояние ума и важно. Делал всё, что мог и рад.  :Smilie: 
А если обусловить себя важностью только формальной практики, то в момент смерти можно очень огорчится, что мало её делал (особливо если ты мирянин).  :Frown:  И кранты.  :Frown:

----------


## PampKin Head

Правильно огорчитесь, кста... Можно огорчится, что жизнь а) уже прошла, б) прошла совершенно бездарно, в растрате на какое то эфимерное выживание в социуме.

Никто не обуславливается *только* важностью формальной практики. Просто без нее нет неформальной, имхо. Причем как в изучении иностранного языка: на час занятия с репетитором (неформальная практика), должно быть пять часов самостоятельной работы (формальная практика).

----------


## Neroli

> Правильно огорчитесь, кста... Можно огорчится, что жизнь а) уже прошла, б) прошла совершенно бездарно, в растрате на какое то эфимерное выживание в социуме.


Так я могу не огорчатся "обусловив" себя практикой не формальной.  :Smilie:  

PampKin Head, вона чего говорит:



> Как замечательно! Делай то, что должно, и будь, что будет.


  :Wink: 




> Просто без нее нет неформальной, имхо.


Да? 
Я не то чтобы спорю, просто для меня это не так очевидно. Помогите разобраться.
Скажем, чем моя осознанность стоя в метро принципиально отличается от моей осознанности в позе Будды Вайрочаны? Ну кроме того, что в первом случае поддерживать осознанность сложнее. Что еще?

----------


## PampKin Head

Принципиально ничем не отличается. Практически - весьма существенно.

Ваша способность бегать принципиально не отличается от способности бегать марафонца. Вы способны пробежать 42 километра?

Ваши способность махать руками принципиально не отличается от способности Майка Тайсона. Вы выйдите против него на ринг?

Всему свое время. Время разбрасывать камни, и время собирать камни. 
Мне проще развивать способность к созерцанию в тишине (хм, оговорка: ум и так подобен улице) а оттачивать ее потом на улице. Путь ленивого человека. А безумству храбрых поем мы песню!  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> Ваша способность бегать принципиально не отличается от способности бегать марафонца. Вы способны пробежать 42 километра?


ммм... Нет, не способна.
Но, объясните в этом контексте что делает практикующий формально, в то время когда пратикующий неформально пытается таки бежать?

----------


## PampKin Head

> ммм... Нет, не способна.
> Но, объясните в этом контексте что делает практикующий формально, в то время когда пратикующий неформально пытается таки бежать?



Нероли, о чем этот разговор пошел? Если у вас на работе и в жизни нет необходимости много времени практиковать во время тунов, то это просто замечательно!

Имхо, неплохо быть честным с самим собой.

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, о чем этот разговор пошел?


О чем разговор?
Вы привели примеры из которых по моему мнению ничего не следует. 
Чтобы научится бегать надо бегать. Чтобы научится осознавать, надо пытаться осознавать. Хоть стоя в метро, хоть сидя в доджо. Так какая разница?




> Если у вас на работе и в жизни нет необходимости много времени практиковать во время тунов, то это просто замечательно!


Больше агрументов в защиту формальной практики нету? Оч жаль.  :Frown: 




> Имхо, неплохо быть честным с самим собой


Врать не вру, не исключено, что заблуждаюсь.
Пампкин, извините, ежели что не так. 

the end.

----------


## PampKin Head

> О чем разговор?
> Вы привели примеры из которых по моему мнению ничего не следует. 
> Чтобы научится бегать надо бегать. Чтобы научится осознавать, надо пытаться осознавать. Хоть стоя в метро, хоть сидя в доджо. Так какая разница?
> 
> 
> Больше агрументов в защиту формальной практики нету? Оч жаль. 
> 
> 
> Врать не вру, не исключено, что заблуждаюсь.
> ...


Нероли, если для вас эти вещи не очевидны; если  для вас нет никакой разницы, где учиться осознавать, то я только сорадуюсь такому положению вещей! 

Можно привести еще аргументов, но к чему это человеку, который убежден в том, что нет никакой разницы? 

the end.

----------


## Neroli

Таня, спасибо за объяснение и за терпение тоже спасибо.
Вот этот момент:



> Но если не раскрыл, то с чем объединять?


Если не раскрыл, что делать?
Ведь формальная практика не гарантирует раскрытия? Или гарантирует?

----------


## ullu

> Если не раскрыл, что делать?
> Ведь формальная практика не гарантирует раскрытия? Или гарантирует?


Не гарантирует конечно. Конечно ты права в том, что нужно делать то, что можешь на данный момент времени. И если не ракрыл ничего то это не значит что ничего не надо делать в течении дня.

зы. пост я удалила.

----------


## Neroli

> пост я удалила.


Почему? Ты ведь всё правильно написала.

Сейчас я попытаюсь объяснить почему я так себя веду.

Что касается осознанности, то мне, что в метро, что в тишине одинаково сложно. Отсутвие внешнего шума отлично компенсируется шумом внутренним. Возможно поэтому я не вижу особой разницы в своих усилиях. Они по-любому титанические. 
Далее.
Возвращаясь после ретритов во "внешний мир" я понимаю, что мало что изменилось. Как у БГ "я видел вчера новый фильм, я вышел из зала таким же как раньше". Я по прежнему злюсь, обижаюсь, ревную, завидую и т.д. Да я теперь делаю это осознанно (гы), да я страюсь не вестись за своими эмоциями, да после ретритов (именно ретритов) у меня больше силы и есть вдохновение бороться со своими омрачениями. Но...
Можно конечно стремится к тому, чтобы уйти в ретрит навсегда, но разве убегать от трудностей - это по-буддийски? 
Вот и приходится работать с умом не в комфортных, медитативных условиях, а в любых. Слава Будде методов валом. 

Вот поэтому я двумя руками за неформальную практику. Ум меняется когда пытаешься его изменить! 
Я видела практиков начитавших тысячи мантр. Далеко не на всех из них хочется быть похожей, увы.  :Frown:  
Этого мало, мало этого.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> И о чем говорил бхусуку Патрул Ринпоче в КЛШ (невозможность совмещения мирской жизни и практики Дхармы)? Просто мне бы хотелось понять вот этот момент. Если это обусловлено тем, что человек подходит к практике Ати через  Маха\Ану, тогда понятен смысл высказываний. Если нет, то что бы это значило?


клш 2.2.2.5

----------


## ullu

Стерла потмоу как слишком личное.

Это так, да.
Но имхо, буддисты избегают трудностей когда они не нужны.
И формальная практика это ж и есть облегчение ( упрощение) , не знаю как назвать, процесса.
Вообще это бред по-моему противопоставлять формальную ине формальную практики. Без неформальной формальная не нужна вообще, потому как а зачем? А без формальной в неформальной дюже трудно .

ты вот задавала вопрос - что такое щедрость? И искала ответ размышляя об этом. А на самом деле существует метод же. Села, сделала пару тунов и тут же все и поняла. И нету у тебя вопросов больше а так это или не так.
А может быть это так, а вот тут может быть не так...
Метод он для того так четко и расписан по ступенькам, что бы подойти к нужному переживанию и быть уверенной в том, что то что ты получила это правильный результат.

А если ов время формальной пракитки нет результата, то значит надо применить вторичные пракитки, что бы убрать препятствие.
если шум мешает внутри головы, то значит надо сделать внешний рушен что бы расслабить тело...ну и т.д. 
То есть я не говорю что это обязательно надо делать...дыдыды...дыдыды...и что без этого все бессмысленно и невозможно.
Но без этого же ТРУДНО.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все сиддхи прошлых времен достигали совершенства, оставив все мирские занятия и ревностно предаваясь практике. *Среди них не было ни одного*, кто практиковал бы Дхарму и обрел совершенство, преследуя мирские цели и наслаждаясь благополучием, счастьем и славой.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...4&postcount=10

Если во время формальной практики шум в голове мешает, то во время между тунами будет мешать тот же самый шум + спектр других отвлечений.

Если человек не может интегрировать практику с проявлениями собственного ума в спокойной обстановке, то что он может сделать с этим в более худших условиях?

----------


## Yuki

> Возвращаясь после ретритов во "внешний мир" я понимаю, что мало что изменилось. Как у БГ "я видел вчера новый фильм, я вышел из зала таким же как раньше".


У меня другой эффект. Практически всегда ощущаю изменения, пусть маленькие, но они есть, я их чувствую ( или мне кажется, что чувствую :Wink:  ). и вот тут меня начинает "нести", потому как возникает просто самолюбование какое-то :Smilie:  УжОс. Сейчас, конечно, легче, пытаюсь это дело отслеживать, но поначалу совсем плохо было...

PS. А на работе у нас сухой закон, потому вопросов не возникает.

----------


## PampKin Head

По поводу отсутсвия эффекта... Живет чел и проявляется у него неблагая карма. Чел практикует и нейтрализует ее. Лучше он не стал. Но не будет ли положительным результатом то, что он не стал хуже?

P.S. Пришел сегодня особист и рассказал притчу о птичке из "Кавказской пленницы". С резюме: не стоит отрываться от коллектива, надо ехать со всем на корпоративный выезд.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но без этого же ТРУДНО.


Кому трудно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если человек не может интегрировать практику с проявлениями собственного ума в спокойной обстановке, то что он может сделать с этим в более худших условиях?


Скорее всего да, но не 100%-ный факт...

Могу привести в пример пару историй об этом от Тулку Ургьена Римпоче (есть у меня в цитатничке  :Smilie: ).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Скорее всего да, но не 100%-ный факт...
> 
> Могу привести в пример пару историй об этом от Тулку Ургьена Римпоче (есть у меня в цитатничке ).


давай

----------


## Грег

> давай


Истории эти скорее о том, как привязанность к формальной практике МОЖЕТ стать помехой в реализации.

Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче. НАРИСОВАННОЕ РАДУГОЙ




> (История в которой принимал участие отец Тулку Ургъена Ринпоче -Чимей Дордже.)
> Однажды он присутствовал на церемонии долгой жизни в одном доме, повар в котором, судя по всему, был усердным практиком инертной шаматхи. В то время в Восточном Тибете подавали чай в больших глиняных чайниках. Во время церемонии повар вошёл с таким чайником. И замер в дверях, не проходя ни туда, ни обратно. Он застрял в состоянии инертной шаматхи. Мой отец сказал: «Не будите и не тревожьте его. Иначе он уронит чайник и зальёт всю комнату». Такие чайники бывали очень горячими. Так что мой отец позволил ему так и стоять в дверях с горячим чайником в руках. Отец сказал: «Не трогайте его. Посмотрим, как долго это будет продолжаться». Прошло три-четыре часа. Все начали уже бояться, что он не придёт в себя или уронит чайник.
> Отец встал со своего места и подошёл к нему. Позвал шепотом по имени. Повар очнулся. Тогда мой отец спросил v него, что случилось. Повар сказал: « Что вы имеете в виду — что случилось? Я иду и несу чай». Он был очень усердным и вероятно, достиг хороших результатов в практике состояния инертной шаматхи.





> А вот ещё одна история про то, как люди теряют путь в шаматхе. Один лама из провинции Голок в Восточном Тибете приехал к великому Джамгону Контрулу Лодрё Тайе. Лама рассказал Джамгону Ринпоче, что девять или десять лет провёл в ритрите, медитируя. «Теперь моя практика стала весьма успешной, — сказал он — иногда я достигаю определённой степени ясновидения. Когда я концентрируюсь на чём-то, моё внимание непоколебимо; я чувствую полную ясность и покой. Я испытываю состояние, в котором нет ни умопостроений, ни мыслей. Подолгу я переживаю блаженство, ясность и не-мысль. Я сказал бы, что моя медитация очень успешна!»
> «Какая жалость!» — был ответ Джамгона Контрула.
> Лама ушёл в лёгком расстройстве и вернулся на следующее утро. «Честное слово, Ринпоче, моя практика шаматхи хороша. Мне удалось уравновесить все мысленные состояния удовольствия и боли. Три яда гнева, желания и тупости более не властны надо мной. Я медитировал девять лет и мне кажется, что это — достаточно хороший уровень».
> «Какая жалость!» — ответил Джамгон Контрул.
> Лама подумал: «Говорят, что он — выдающийся мастер без тени зависти, но мне сдаётся, что он немного завидует. Возможно ли это?». Тогда он сказал: «Я пришёл сюда расспросить вас о природе ума, зная о вашей выдающейся репутации. С моей медитацией в течение дня всё в порядке; об этом я и не спрашиваю. Я бы хотел спросить, как практиковать ночью; именно ночью я испытываю некоторые сложности с медитацией».
> Джамгон Контрул опять сказал только: «Какая жалость!».
> Лама подумал: «Он действительно завидует мне! У него,
> наверное, нет и доли того ясновидения, которое есть у меня».
> Он рассказал Джамгону Контрулу о своём ясновидении:
> ...


Имел в виду то, что даже опытным и усердным практика приходится переучиваться, если они не совмещают формальную практику с повседневной жизнью.
Если конечно же сама эта практика не является самоцелью.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если во время формальной практики шум в голове мешает, то во время между тунами будет мешать тот же самый шум + спектр других отвлечений.
> ...


А вот для этого и есть практика осознанности. Тренировка в осознанности и не даёт зависеть от шума в голове, даже если он есть.
Причём, она, ИМХО, способна поддерживать сама себя. Т.е. осознанность осознавания не даёт отвлекаться  :Smilie: . Вот такое масло масляное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> социум - существо бесчеловечное


Без социума нет человека.

Человек - существо социальное.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Без социума нет человека.
> 
> Человек - существо социальное.


Только взрослый человек может регулировать объем взаимоотношений с социумом.

----------


## Skyku

> Только взрослый человек может регулировать объем взаимоотношений с социумом.


Важно что и редкий взрослый человек обходится без социума.

Будда Шакьямуни вот НЕ обходился.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Важно что и редкий взрослый человек обходится без социума.
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни вот НЕ обходился.


Собственно, никто и не говорит, что обходится совсем. Но может свести к минимуму.




> В 1978 году совершенно случайно в глухой алтайской таежной глуши группа геологов наткнулась на проживавшую в избушке старообрядческую семью, словно попавшую в XX век прямиком из XVII... Ошарашенно, словно на марсиан, смотрели люди друг на друга. Потом пришло доверие, симпатия и сотрудничество. В 1982 году серия статей журналиста "Комсомольской правды" Василия Пескова "Таежный тупик" прославила семью Лыковых на весь Советский Союз, на весь мир. С умилением читали наши люди о том, как таежные робинзоны познавали современную цивилизацию. Глава семьи Карп Лыков о целлофановом пакете: "Надо же, стекло, а мнется..." Или то, как он впервые в жизни смотрел телевизор, – тогда на это двойное шоу сбежалась половина геологической базы: человек из XVII века перед голубым экраном... Теперь из той большой семьи – отец Карп Осипович, мать Акулина, два сына, Саввин и Дмитрий, да дочери Наталья и Агафья – осталась только Агафья, самая младшая...

----------


## Skyku

> Собственно, никто и не говорит, что обходится совсем. Но может свести к минимуму.


Может. Да не захотел. Вернулся к друзьям, да еще по Индии бродил. Ради чего? 

С точки зрения социума - ради его, социума идеалов, мотивов, и т.д.

то есть выглядит Будда Шакьямуни - Человеком - существом социальным.

Как там у Ницше:
Любить одиночество может либо животное либо Бог.

Кто есть Шакьямуни, если пожертвовал своим одиночеством?

По моему - человеком.

----------


## PampKin Head

А что насчет Пратьекабудд?

----------


## Skyku

> А что насчет Пратьекабудд?


Я о них ничего не знаю.

И буддизм "основан" не ими.

----------


## Skyku

... В 1978 году совершенно случайно ...

Я знаю эту историю. И что? Если бы не нашли, то и вымерли бы.

Впрочем и так - вымерли.

Конечно я не против если кто хочет последовать за такими.

У Будды просто я наблюдаю обратный процесс. Он вполне пошел к людям, а не от-.

То есть поступил социально - нашел способ интеграции, а не самоустранения.

Человечно, весьма человечно поступил.
Конечно, по моему.

Кстати и нынешний Далай-Лама очень человечно поступает.
Думаю премию мира ему не за мастерство в отшельничестве и медитации дали.

----------


## Neroli

2Ullu




> Но имхо, буддисты избегают трудностей когда они не нужны.


Ну скажем так... домой я всё равно еду в метро. Я могу всю дорогу сокрушаться "вах-вах я теряю время в этих подземельях, вместо того, чтобы практику делать", а могу и не вах-вахать, а пробовать.




> И формальная практика это ж и есть облегчение ( упрощение) , не знаю как назвать, процесса.
> Вообще это бред по-моему противопоставлять формальную ине формальную практики. Без неформальной формальная не нужна вообще, потому как а зачем? А без формальной в неформальной дюже трудно .


Так вроде бы весь сыр бор разгорелся из-за того, что дескать неформальная практика без формальной невозможна. Я с такой постановкой вопроса не согластна. Неа. 
Мы почему то говорим о практике только как об осознанности, но есть ведь и другая разновидность практики, я бы назвала её обощенно... "доброе сердце" что ли. Нужна ли для такой практики формальная? И что наша практика без нее?
Да и осознанность можно развивать в любом месте. "Терпенье и труд всё перетрут". 
Формальная практика - прекрасная вещь. Не знаю как это правильно сформулировать, но там возникают состояния, на которые можно будет оперется. Ну как-то так. Это важно, это помогает, но без этого можно.
Таково моё видение этого вопроса на данный момент. Может быть оно просто соотвествует моей нынешней ситуации, изменится ситуация - изменится видение. И формальная практика приобретет особую актуальность. Как знать.  :Smilie: 




> ты вот задавала вопрос - что такое щедрость? И искала ответ размышляя об этом. А на самом деле существует метод же. Села, сделала пару тунов и тут же все и поняла. И нету у тебя вопросов больше а так это или не так.
> А может быть это так, а вот тут может быть не так...
> Метод он для того так четко и расписан по ступенькам, что бы подойти к нужному переживанию и быть уверенной в том, что то что ты получила это правильный результат.
> 
> А если ов время формальной пракитки нет результата, то значит надо применить вторичные пракитки, что бы убрать препятствие.
> если шум мешает внутри головы, то значит надо сделать внешний рушен что бы расслабить тело...ну и т.д. 
> То есть я не говорю что это обязательно надо делать...дыдыды...дыдыды...и что без этого все бессмысленно и невозможно.
> Но без этого же ТРУДНО.


Насчет всего этого, Тань, я считаю, что сколько людей, столько индивидуальных путей. То, что 100% помогает одному, бесполезно для другого. Просто нужно найти, то что нужно! И да будет всем ЛЕГКО!

----------


## Alex

"Доброе сердце" - шила-парамита. Без нее никуды, это да. Многие "крутые практики", позабыв про нее, плохо заканчивали.
Но есть еще дхьяна-парамита и праджня-парамита. Их тоже нкто не отменял. Практика Дхармы *включает* в себя нравственность, *невозможна* без нее, но *не исчерпывается* ей (если, конечно, мы не ограничиваем свои стремления желанием стать "хорошим человеком" - но это возможно и без Дхармы Будды).
А касаемо "невозможности" формальной практики - даже очень занятой человек может заметить, что в течение дня полно моментов, когда мы
- или ничего не делаем (например, едем на работу);
- или занимаемся бесполезными делами (например, треплемся по телефону или сидим в интернете);
- или занимаемся нужными делами, но они не требуют от нас большого внимания и позволяют занять ум чем-то еще.
А еще можно вставать на час раньше...

----------


## Neroli

Alex, хорошо что ты есть.  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (29.12.2013)

----------


## Грег

> ... 
> Мы почему то говорим о практике только как об осознанности, но есть ведь и другая разновидность практики, я бы назвала её обощенно... "доброе сердце" что ли. Нужна ли для такой практики формальная? И что наша практика без нее?
> ...


Некоторые считают это христианским пережитком, чураются слова любовь и копят мудрость  :Smilie: ...
Какая'ж это практика  :Smilie: , вот в медитации сидеть...

----------


## PampKin Head

Вспоминая интервью с сестрой Сакья Тринзина. Она сняла обеты, вышла замуж и уехала в Канаду с мужем-тибетцем. Там у их была грибная ферма. Много работала (включая физический труд. тягала ящики с грибами сама). Воспитывала детей. Потом стала учить других Дхарме...

Там был один момент. Ее спросили, как можно практиковать, если у человека нет времени. Она сказала:
- Вам придется его найти. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Alex

2 Neroli:  :Wink:  
Прорвемся!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Некоторые считают это христианским пережитком, чураются слова любовь и копят мудрость ...
> Какая'ж это практика , вот в медитации сидеть...


У меня знакомая была... Так так всех любила!  Особенно мужчин, и особенно выпимши. Золотое сердце.

----------


## Грег

> У меня знакомая была... Так так всех любила!  Особенно мужчин, и особенно выпимши. Золотое сердце.


Вы о чём-то своём...
Может она им сострадала?

PS. А Далай лама, когда говорит о любви, тоже выпимшы это делает и о том же, что и вы говорит?

----------


## PampKin Head

> PS. А Далай лама, когда говорит о любви, тоже выпимшы это делает и о том же, что и вы говорит?


Ракитин, вы извините, но откуда у вас такие картинки?

А дама была с добрым сердцем без всякого буддизма. И что самое интересное - это у нее был не результат неформальной практики.

----------


## Грег

> Ракитин, вы извините, но откуда у вас такие картинки?
> ...


Э'т вы про ассоциации с Далай-ламой?  :Smilie:  - Из инета накачал...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, ну если вы считаете формальную практику очень и очень важной, почему вы сейчас сидите с нами "неформалами"  на форуме, а не медитируете?
> Не в упрек, просто...


У меня сейчас время неформальной практики (просить привести место, где я говорил о неважности нефомальной практики не буду)...

+ может это вы сидите на форуме, а я делаю всякие дела по дому... сорри, что комп пищит, когда приходит уведомление на почту о новом посте... подойдешь, прочтешь, напишешь и по своим делам...

без обид; хорошо, что вы есть; я вас всех люблю; ути-пути и все такое... )

P.S. Нероли, за время вашей отсидки вечерней на форуме вы могли дано бы сесть и посчитать дыхание. Говорят, успокаивает, что ум и прогоняет внутренние шумы. http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn118.htm

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, за время вашей отсидки вечерней на форуме вы могли дано бы сесть и посчитать дыхание. Говорят, успокаивает, что ум и прогоняет внутренние шумы. http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn118.htm


Пампкин, ну говорю же - "неформал-ка". 
Сижу, наблюдаю как мой ум возмущается на ваши сообщения и всё такое... )
Спасибо, вам, ути-пути... )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Памкин, ну говорю же - "неформал-ка". 
> Сижу, наблюдаю как мой ум возмущается на ваши сообщения и всё такое... )
> Спасибо, вам, ути-пути... )


Я гляжу, что вы вполне сознательно игнорируете формальный тип практики. Одна дама говорила, что либо пашет, как лошадь; либо спит. Сейчас какой этап, если не секрет? Развитие доброго сердца во сне? 

Спасибо за помощь в неформальной практике, ути-пути 2

----------


## Грег

> Я гляжу, что вы вполне сознательно игнорируете формальный тип практики. Одна дама говорила, что либо пашет, как лошадь; либо спит. Сейчас какой этап, если не секрет? Развитие доброго сердца во сне? 
> 
> Спасибо за помощь в неформальной практике, ути-пути 2


Поменьше бы желания у некоторых участников БФ померять чужую практику  и поменьше бы желания научить как надо...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

> 2Ullu
> Ну скажем так... домой я всё равно еду в метро. Я могу всю дорогу сокрушаться "вах-вах я теряю время в этих подземельях, вместо того, чтобы практику делать", а могу и не вах-вахать, а пробовать.


Но я же не об этом говорила. Я говорила о том, что если есть возможность облегчить себе задачу, то буддисты стараются это сделать.
Если ты с утра прочитала мантру 5 элементов и сделала краткую Гуру-йогу, то эта 15 минутная практика с утра поможет тебе весь день не отвлекаться.
Разьве это не стоит того? 

А про практику в поздемельях я обычно считаю, что и то и другое. То есть в поздемельях неформальная практика, а при возможности хорошо сделать и формальную.




> Так вроде бы весь сыр бор разгорелся из-за того, что дескать неформальная практика без формальной невозможна. Я с такой постановкой вопроса не согластна. Неа.


Да нет, сыр бор разгорелся из-за того, что что бы что-то объединять, нужно что бы было с чем объединять.
Если это есть без формальной практики, то нет проблем, а если нет, то нужна формальная практика.



> Мы почему то говорим о практике только как об осознанности, но есть ведь и другая разновидность практики, я бы назвала её обощенно... "доброе сердце" что ли. Нужна ли для такой практики формальная? И что наша практика без нее?


Доброе сердце это хорошо, но дял освобождения нужно знание своей природы.
Поэтому и говорим об осознанности, и не просто об осознанности, а о конкретном знании.
Будда ведь не просто хороший человек. Было бы хорошо, если бы можно было просто стать хорошим человеком и все, но этого не достаточно.
Это не повод для паники и не повод для уныния, это повод для размышлений и понимания что же нужно делать, нужно же знать цель к которой ты движешься. Практика это же не просто делание чего-то там подходящего , а движение куда-то. Ведь благие качества тоже не просто так развиваются, а для чего-то.



> Насчет всего этого, Тань, я считаю, что сколько людей, столько индивидуальных путей. То, что 100% помогает одному, бесполезно для другого. Просто нужно найти, то что нужно! И да будет всем ЛЕГКО!


Нет, я так не считаю.
Если ты хочешь ввести прану в центральный канал то спину надо держать прямой.  Это для всех работает.
Если ты хочешь успокоить возбуждение то надо взгляд опустить. Если ты хочешь избавиться от сонливости, то надо взгляд поднять.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Доброе сердце это хорошо, но дял освобождения нужно знание своей природы.
> .


Вот эта природа во многих старых текстах и называется Бодхичитта.
Можете спросить у ННР.  :Smilie: 

PS. Давно уже немогу понять почему вы эту природу всегда отделяете от "доброго сердца".  :Wink: 
Сдаётся мне, что вы о какой-то своей природе говорите, точнее о том, как вы его понимаете.

----------


## ullu

Сергей, я сейчас говорю о практике Семде Содогпа Лодро Гьялтсена.
У вас есть текст под рукой? там где написано про доброе сердце?

----------


## Грег

> ...Нет, я так не считаю.


Это ваше право



> Если ты хочешь ввести прану в центральный канал то спину надо держать прямой.


Это если по-другому пока не можешь  :Smilie: 



> Это для всех работает.
> Если ты хочешь успокоить возбуждение то надо взгляд опустить. Если ты хочешь избавиться от сонливости, то надо взгляд поднять.


А это пока зависишь от возбуждения, и сонливости  :Smilie: .

В общем, индивидуально всё...

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, я сейчас говорю о практике Семде Содогпа Лодро Гьялтсена.
> У вас есть текст под рукой? там где написано про доброе сердце?


А я говорю о Бодхичитте, как синониме понятия естественное состояние(природа ума, Ригпа и т.д.)
А что, где-то было упоминание, что речь идёт о какой-то конкретной практике?

----------


## ullu

> А я говорю о Бодхичитте, как синониме понятия естественное состояние(природа Будды, Ригпа и т.д.)


Естественное состояние и истинная природа это разные вещи. 



> А что, где-то было упоминание, что речь идёт о какой-то конкретной практике?


а что от этого изменилось?

----------


## Грег

> ... там где написано про доброе сердце?


Вы способны оперировать только понятиями и терминами указанными в тексте?

----------


## Грег

> Естественное состояние и истинная природа это разные вещи.


А вы сейчас о какой "вещи" говорите?
Я, к примеру, о практике "доброго сердца".
А вы?



> а что от этого изменилось?


Изменилось то, что вы это упомянули.

----------


## ullu

> Вы способны оперировать только понятиями и терминами указанными в тексте?


А вы хотите мне предложить вместо текстов ваши представления об истинной природе? 
Я не согласна на такой обмен.

----------


## ullu

> А вы сейчас о какой "вещи" говорите?
> Я, к примеру, о практике "доброго сердца".
> А вы?


Вы от меня то чего хотите?

----------


## PampKin Head

Ценность относительной Бодхичитты обусловлена тем, что это относительное (причиннообусловленное)  состояние ума наиболее близко к абсолютной Бодхичитте. В Махаяне  считается, что из это состояние наиболее просто распознать последнюю.

И зачем так много говорить про "доброе сердце", если есть рушены\дзогрим без признаков? Мне кажется, что попытка практиковать сразу все Тава (Хинаяны, Махаяны и Ваджраяны) приводит мешанине в голове практика.  

Понятно, что в сути своей они не противоречивы, и в конечном итоге (в этой жизни или через множество кальп, прямом образом или опосредствованно) приводят к одному и тому же.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> И зачем так много говорить про "доброе сердце", если есть рушены\дзогрим без признаков? Мне кажется, что попытка практиковать сразу все Тава (Хинаяны, Махаяны и Ваджраяны) приводит мешанине в голове практика.


Такая мешанина будет в случае, если он не понимает что делает. В этом случае, ему нужен кто-то, кто подскажет что выбирать из имеющегося.
Но в таком развитии, ИМХО, есть предел. Наступит момент, когда всё будет зависеть от умения самого ученика распознавать нужность ему той или иной практики. От его умения отслеживать "потребности ума", так скажем.
И я не считаю, что для этого ему уже нужно быть наикрутейшим практиком.
Всё, ИМХО, индивидуально...

----------


## Грег

> Вы от меня то чего хотите?


Да ничего, собственно  :Smilie: .
Это'ж вы заговорили о том что считате или не считаете  :Smilie: .
А я, в свою очередь, всего лишь сказал, что всё может быть индивидуально, и методы, помогающие вам, не обязательно так же повлияют на всех людей Земли.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> А вы хотите мне предложить вместо текстов ваши представления об истинной природе? 
> Я не согласна на такой обмен.


Да зачем мне нужно вам что-то предлагать?
Если хотите, то используйте строго ограниченное количество терминов, которое найдёте в нужных вам текстах - это ваше дело. Но не стоит, я думаю, показывать свое ограничение ими. Мир вокруг нас весьма разнообразен и его описание не ограничивается несколькими терминами какого либо текста.
Я способен (ну... так мне кажется  :Smilie: ) оперировать различными терминами.
Вот Далай лама, к примеру, Тулку ургьен Римпоче, Чоки Нима Римпоче и др. не чураются употреблять понятия любовь, доброта и т.п., даже если они не содержатся в вышеприведённом вами тексте. Так зачем и нам себя ограничивать какими-либо терминами? Этому (ограничению) учит ваш учитель?
А понятие "доброе сердце" использовала Neroli. Поэтому я не стал выискивать его сопоставления с вышеприведённым вами текстом и употребил "как есть".

----------


## ullu

> Да ничего, собственно .
> Это'ж вы заговорили о том что считате или не считаете .
> А я, в свою очередь, всего лишь сказал, что всё может быть индивидуально, и методы, помогающие вам, не обязательно так же повлияют на всех людей Земли.


Ну хорошо, я согласна.
Все индивидуально, кого-то освобождает знание собственной природы, кого-то что-то другое.
Свои слова о том, что я считаю что для освобождения нужно раскрыть знание своей истинной природы я беру обратно. Этого совершенно не требуется.

----------


## ullu

> Да зачем мне нужно вам что-то предлагать?
> Если хотите, то используйте строго ограниченное количество терминов, которое найдёте в нужных вам текстах - это ваше дело. Но не стоит, я думаю, показывать свое ограничение ими. Мир вокруг нас весьма разнообразен и его описание не ограничивается несколькими терминами какого либо текста.
> Я способен (ну... так мне кажется ) оперировать различными терминами.
> Вот Далай лама, к примеру, Тулку ургьен Римпоче, Чоки Нима Римпоче и др. не чураются употреблять понятия любовь, доброта и т.п., даже если они не содержатся в вышеприведённом вами тексте. Так зачем и нам себя ограничивать какими-либо терминами? Этому (ограничению) учит ваш учитель?
> А понятие "доброе сердце" использовала Neroli. Поэтому я не стал выискивать его сопоставления с вышеприведённым вами текстом и употребил "как есть".


Ладно. Я и с этим согласна.
Я согласна с тем, что не надо читать коренные тексты и практиковать специально предназначенные для ракрытия истинной природы методы, что бы понять что такое знание истинной природы. 
Нужно шире смотреть на мир и не боятся называть истинной природой все, что нравится. Не важно, что в коренных текстах говорится о чем-то другом.

----------


## Грег

> Ну хорошо, я согласна.
> Все индивидуально, кого-то освобождает знание собственной природы, кого-то что-то другое.
> Свои слова о том, что я считаю что для освобождения нужно раскрыть знание своей истинной природы я беру обратно. Этого совершенно не требуется.


Блин, ullu, да что'ж у вас всё так строго-то - типа, если не белое, значит чёрное?
Что'ж вы првязались-то так к этим своим (или чужим) терминам?
Вы говорите о подходе Дзогчена. И похоже ни о чём более говорить не можете.
В Махамудре, к примеру, другие методы постижения этой природы (визуализации, работа с энергией и т.д.), хоть и нацеленые на то же.

----------


## Грег

> Ладно. Я и с этим согласна.
> Я согласна с тем, что не надо читать коренные тексты и практиковать специально предназначенные для ракрытия истинной природы методы, что бы понять что такое знание истинной природы. 
> Нужно шире смотреть на мир и не боятся называть истинной природой все, что нравится. Не важно, что в коренных текстах говорится о чем-то другом.


Да вы сами ограничиваете это раскрытие тем, что вам на данный момент известно  :Smilie: 

PS. А вот то, что я не говорил, выдумывать не надо  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Нужно шире смотреть на мир и не боятся называть истинной природой все, что нравится. Не важно, что в коренных текстах говорится о чем-то другом.


Если можно, перечислите то, что я называл в теме "истинной природой".

PS. В коренных текстах "истинная природа" часто называется бодхичиттой.
Можете спросить об этом ННР  :Smilie: .

----------


## ullu

> Блин, ullu, да что'ж у вас всё так строго-то - типа, если не белое, значит чёрное?
> Что'ж вы првязались-то так к этим своим (или чужим) терминам?
> Вы говорите о подходе Дзогчена. И похоже ни о чём более говорить не можете.
> В Махамудре, к примеру, другие методы постижения этой природы (визуализации, работа с энергией и т.д.), хоть и нацеленые на то же.


Может быть потмоу что у Нероли в профиле написано ДО?

----------


## Грег

> Может быть потмоу что у Нероли в профиле написано ДО?


Возможно.
Но это ещё ни о чём не говорит.
У Neroli может быть своя линия понимания.
Разве основатель ДО запрещал употреблять термины любовь, доброта, любящее сердце?

----------


## PampKin Head

Узнавание собственного ума через сабспейс и промежуточные плато.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> Возможно.
> Но это ещё ни о чём не говорит.
> У Neroli может быть своя линия понимания.
> Разве основатель ДО запрещал употреблять термины любовь, доброта, любящее сердце?


Кому не говорит?
Мы говорили несолкьо о другом нежели употребление терминов.

----------


## Грег

> Кому не говорит?
> Мы говорили несолкьо о другом нежели употребление терминов.


О практике "доброе сердце"   :Smilie: ,

----------


## ullu

> Если можно, перечислите то, что я называл в теме "истинной природой".
> 
> PS. В коренных текстах "истинная природа" часто называется бодхичиттой.
> Можете спросить об этом ННР .


Зато бодхичитта не называется добрым сердцем.

----------


## Грег

> Зато бодхичитта не называется добрым сердцем.


Ну и что?
Вы поборник употребления "правильных" терминов?.

ullu, следите внимательно за тем, что пишется!!!
Нигде не проводилась параллель и не ставился знак равенства между понятиями Бодхичитта и "доброе сердце".

Neroli говорила о своей практике!!!, которую она назвала (всего лишь сама для себя назвала!!!) практикой "доброго сердца"!

ullu, не фантазируйте...

----------


## ullu

> Да вы сами ограничиваете это раскрытие тем, что вам на данный момент известно 
> 
> PS. А вот то, что я не говорил, выдумывать не надо .


Как, опять ограничиваю?

----------


## Грег

> Как, опять ограничиваю?


вам лучше знать...

----------


## PampKin Head

та-ла-лай, та-ла-лай...

доброе сердце, злое сердце... разницы нет, единый вкус!

----------


## ullu

> ullu, следите внимательно за тем, что пишется!!!
> Нигде не проводилась параллель и не ставился знак равенства между понятиями Бодхичитта и "доброе сердце".


да? тогда что вам остается непонятным?
"Вот эта природа во многих старых текстах и называется Бодхичитта.
Давно уже немогу понять почему вы эту природу всегда отделяете от "доброго сердца". 
Сдаётся мне, что вы о какой-то своей природе говорите, точнее о том, как вы его понимаете"



> Neroli говорила о своей практике!!!


ну вообще-то , если вы прочитаете тред с начала, то вы замметите может быть, что не Нероли говорила о своей практике доброго сердца, а мы говорили о необходимости формальной практики.

Ну в общем я так поняла что я могу не соглашаться, а продолжать дальше натаивать на том, что знание своей природы и доброе сердце это разные вещи.
С чего мы собственно и начинали.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> ну вообще-то , если вы прочитаете тред с начала, то вы замметите может быть, что не Нероли говорила о своей практике доброго сердца, а мы говорили о необходимости формальной практики.
> ...


Вы ведь с Neroli об этих терминах спорили.
И рассуждали о правомерности и нужности их примерения.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ну в общем я так поняла что я могу не соглашаться, а продолжать дальше натаивать на том, что знание своей природы и доброе сердце это разные вещи.
> С чего мы собственно и начинали.


Ну так вы как продолжали сама с ссобой спорить и не соглашаться, так и продолжаете  :Big Grin:  , ибо я нигде не говорил, что это одно и то же  :Big Grin:  .

ullu, я ещё раз обращаю ваше внимание - читайте текст темы внимательнее!
И не путайте то, что говорят собеседники и свои мысли и обобщения после чтения ими написанного.

----------


## ullu

> Вы ведь с Neroli об этих терминах спорили.
> И рассуждали о правомерности и нужности их примерения.


Нет. Мы с Нероли не спорили об этих терминах.
Мы разговаривали о необходимости формальной практики и о том можно ли обойтись без формальной практики и зачем она может быть нужна эта формальная практика.

----------


## ullu

> Ну так вы как продолжали сама с ссобой спорить и не соглашаться, так и продолжаете  , ибо я нигде не говорил, что это одно и то же  .
> 
> ullu, я ещё раз обращаю ваше внимание - читайте текст темы внимательнее!
> И не путайте то, что говорят собеседники и свои мысли и обобщения после чтения ими написанного.


То есть у вас нет возражений по поводу того, что я написала?

----------


## Грег

> То есть у вас нет возражений по поводу того, что я написала?


Да дело-то ваше. - Считайте как хотите.
Если бы вы ставили в вами написаном пояснения типа - ИМХО, на мой взгляд, вместо отчётливо прослеживающихся - "должны", "невозможно", не было бы проблем.
В общем, осмелюсь посоветовать не переносить собственные впечатления от личной практики на других.
Сам этим грешу, раньше больше  :Smilie: ...

----------


## ullu

А яне переношу свои впечателния от своей личной практики на других. Я оспариваю ваши идеи о доброте и любви , опираясь на свой личный опыт.
Это совсем не одно и тоже.

----------


## Грег

> А яне переношу свои впечателния от своей личной практики на других. Я оспариваю ваши идеи о доброте и любви , опираясь на свой личный опыт.
> Это совсем не одно и тоже.


Да, но это и есть перенос личной практики и накопленного в её результате опыта на других - в данном случае на меня.

Ваш опыт - это ваш опыт! Если бы вы говорили о нём как о своём личном, а не как о всемирном  :Smilie: ...

----------


## ullu

> Да, но это и есть перенос личной практики и накопленного в её результате опыта на других - в данном случае на меня.
> 
> Ваш опыт - это ваш опыт! Если бы вы говорили о нём как о своём личном, а не как о всемирном ...


каким же образом?

Ну да, мой опыт это мой опыт. Но вы такой же человек как и я и у вас устройство тоже самое. Те еж самые три яда, то же самое неведение, та же самая природа. Так почему мой опыт для вас не должен работать?

----------


## Грег

> каким же образом?
> 
> Ну да, мой опыт это мой опыт. Но вы такой же человек как и я и у вас устройство тоже самое. Те еж самые три яда, то же самое неведение, та же самая природа. Так почему мой опыт для вас не должен работать?


А потому что, это ваш опыт!
А у меня свой!
Коли бы не было так, то ваш учитель не советовал бы поступать подобно пчеле и слушать разных учителей, а говорил бы - слушайте меня - у меня есть опыт котрый вам всем 100%-но поможет, ибо он помог мне.  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

А коли так было бы то вообще никого невозможно было бы слушать, потому что это НЕ МОЙ опыт и он мне фиг поможет.
Но это не так. 
А поступать подобно пчеле нужно не для того, что бы выбрать что тебе поможет, а  для того что бы понять что надо делать, зачем и почему. А это не одно и тоже.
И это не моя идея, так объясняется в текстах. 
А тексты это безоговорочный авторитет, если вы так не считаете то дальше продолжать разговаривать бессмысленно. Потому что я так считаю без всяыких отступлений влево или вправо.

И ещё я хочу узнать на каком основании вы решили, что мой опыт не поможет Нероли?
Вы знакомы с её ситуацией , почему вы считаете что я не могу сказать человеку категорично нужно или не нужно. Это же моя отвественность.
И на каком основании вы решили, что я просто вываливаю на форуме свои идеи всем подряд без разбору, а не советую то, что считаю подходящим именно для этого человека?

----------


## Грег

> А коли так было бы то вообще никого невозможно было бы слушать, потому что это НЕ МОЙ опыт и он мне фиг поможет.
> Но это не так.


Так это или не так, но на Земле множество существ и для них есть такое же множество учений.
И ещё вспомните слова своего учителя о том, что у каждого существа своё измерение, т.е. этих измерений неисчислимое множество. А вы, со своей стороны пытаетесь применить своё понимание ко всем этим измерениям.



> А поступать подобно пчеле нужно не для того, что бы выбрать что тебе поможет, а  для того что бы понять что надо делать, зачем и почему. А это не одно и тоже.


Ну так и пусть существо само выберет!
Кто нас-то уполномочил делать это за него?



> И это не моя идея, так объясняется в текстах. 
> А тексты это безоговорочный авторитет, если вы так не считаете то дальше продолжать разговаривать бессмысленно. Потому что я так считаю без всяыких отступлений влево или вправо.


Да дело-то ваше! Считайте как хотите.
Уверены так действуйте! Только сами и в своей жизни.


> И ещё я хочу узнать на каком основании вы решили, что мой опыт не поможет Нероли?


Вот у неё конкретно это вы и спросИте, а не у меня.



> Вы знакомы с её ситуацией , почему вы считаете что я не могу сказать человеку категорично нужно или не нужно. Это же моя отвественность.
> И на каком основании вы решили, что я просто вываливаю на форуме свои идеи всем подряд без разбору, а не советую то, что считаю подходящим именно для этого человека?


Т.е. Neroli вас уполномочила это делать?
Тогда забираю все слова обратно и приношу извинения - не уследил.
Извините...

----------


## ullu

> Так это или не так, но на Земле множество существ и для них есть такое же множество учений.
> И ещё вспомните слова своего учителя о том, что у каждого существа своё измерение, т.е. этих измерений неисчислимое множество. А вы, со своей стороны пытаетесь применить своё понимание ко всем этим измерениям.


Ну я ж не с измерениями разговариваю, а с конкретными людьми, им я это и говорю. Им, а не многочисленным измерениям. Конкретным людям, ане тысячам измерений.



> Ну так и пусть существо само выберет!
> Кто нас-то уполномочил делать это за него?


Так он чего на форум то пришел и разговаривает здесь? если стал разговаривать то будь готов к тому, что тебе будет отвечать.



> Да дело-то ваше! Считайте как хотите.
> Уверены так действуйте! Только сами и в своей жизни.


Почему это вы меня ограничиваете?



> Вот у неё конкретно это вы и спросИте, а не у меня.


как это я могу спросить у нее про то, что решили вы? Я что сумашедшая спрашивать у Оли о том, что творится в вашей голове?



> Т.е. Neroli вас уполномочила это делать?
> Тогда забираю все слова обратно и приношу извинения - не уследил.
> Извините...


Если человек выказывается на форуме, то это означает, что человек готов говоирть на эту тему, обсуждать свое мнение и слушать мнения других людей.
разьве не так? какие ещшё нужны уполномачивания на форуме?

----------


## Грег

> Ну я ж не с измерениями разговариваю, а с конкретными людьми, им я это и говорю. Им, а не многочисленным измерениям. Конкретным людям, ане тысячам измерений.
> 
> Так он чего на форум то пришел и разговаривает здесь? если стал разговаривать то будь готов к тому, что тебе будет отвечать.
> 
> Почему это вы меня ограничиваете?
> 
> как это я могу спросить у нее про то, что решили вы? Я что сумашедшая спрашивать у Оли о том, что творится в вашей голове?
> 
> Если человек выказывается на форуме, то это означает, что человек готов говоирть на эту тему, обсуждать свое мнение и слушать мнения других людей.
> разьве не так? какие ещшё нужны уполномачивания на форуме?


Желаю успехов!
надоело...

----------


## Neroli

Таня, я очень хотела написать ответ, но без описания личного опыта он бессмысленный. Поэтому я не буду.
Формальную практику я конечно делаю. Просто акценты расставляю по своему, и формальная практика в этом не виновата и хуже от этого не стала.
В формальной практике самое главное, чтобы она не была  формальной буквально. 

Не ссортесь, пожалуйста с Ракитиным, вы оба очень хорошие.  :Wink: 

И спасибо, что пыталась помочь.

----------


## Грег

> Может быть потмоу что у Нероли в профиле написано ДО?
> ...
>  там где написано про доброе сердце?


Вот тут Пампкин интересную цитатку Тулку Ургьена Римоче приводил в одной теме:  :Smilie:  



> ...
> Обратная точка зрения — отделение поведения от воззрения — это как-то убедить себя, что нет необходимости делать предварительные практики, *нет необходимости делать добро*, необязательно делать подношения и нет нужды извиняться за совершённые дурные поступки. Можно дойти до такой глупости, что решить — нужно только одно: покоиться в простоте. На самом деле это, честно говоря, означает лишь одну вещь: у такого человека не будет духовного развития. По высшему счёту, это правда, что делать, на самом деле, нечего, но это становится правдой только после того, как человек перейдёт на ту сторону понимания, переживания и реализации. Сохранять интеллектуальную убеждённость в воззрении, не пройдя тренировки, — это грубое непонимание истины. *Именно так теряет путь человек, гордо называющий себя «практиком Дзогчена». *


Пара нужных мест выделены мной...

----------


## Neroli

*Гарчен Ринпоче*
_лекция в Ratnashri Buddhist Centre Malaysia
29 марта 2004_




> Сегодня вечером я буду учить о том, как распознать истинную природу ума. Сначала программа учений была посвящена развитию бодхичитты, но потом меня попросили поговорить об инструкциях по узнаванию истинной природы ума. Итак, корень наставлений об узнавании природы ума – это развитие бодхичитты. Развитие относительной бодхичитты - это метод, с помощью которого вы можете уравнять привязанность и отвращение (неприятие). Если привязанность и отвращение не уравнены с помощью практики относительной бодхичитты, то, даже если вы приложите усилия для узнавания истинной природы ума, это будет невозможно сделать. Поэтому для узнавания природы ума относительная бодхичитта – это принципиальная практика.


http://about.thedeemon.com/texts/buddhanature.html

----------

